# Second Generation Jennings Compound Bow revised



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice little piece of archery history there Dan, Too bad they couldn't get those wood riser's cut out enough talk about minimal vibration!


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Dan Dintaman said:


> This is the Second Generation Jennings Compound Bow. The first "lefty" Tom Jennings made! Ordered in late 1969 and delivered in early 1970. Beautiful Brazilian Rosewood. Idler pulley and hanger plate is different from the first genertion. Dated and has the original paperwork. Archery was on a new course!!! Dan


I sure do wish wooden compounds could find there way back. Never to be again. Dan


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

That bow is beautiful!


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

I will be posting the Third and Forth Generation Jennings Compound Bows soon. Any early (pre 1970) Allen Compound Bows out there? Please share a pic.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Was the first Browning compound bow an exaxct model of the Carrolls or were the sideplates changed?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is another example of Tom Jennings craftmenship. Second Generation 1969 with an improved idler pulley. Thank you. Dan


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## wingman1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Can anyone tell me anything about this bow?*


























Thanks


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

You have very nice early 1970's, probably 1974 "forth generation" Jennings Compound. This was the first model that Tom Jennings mass produced. The wood is ash. Nice bow! Dan


----------



## wingman1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply. i'm planning on just hanging it on the wall is there anything i should do to it to keep it in good condition?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Just clean it real good and apply a light oil to all the steel parts. Hang it and enjoy. It is a piece of history. Dan


----------



## wingman1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there a hidden serial number on this anywhere cant seem to find one?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes. It is on the top/front fender washer of the upper limb. Behind the allen bolt. I would guess it to be 26,000 range. Dan


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

anyone else want one?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 26, 2015)

Can someone tell me what kind og jenning bow this is and where I can go to replace the limb?


----------

